# Fish Scaler / tumble Drum



## kcarlson

Anyone have one of these or ever used one? 
Any feedback would be great.....before I spend 200$ on one.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true

Also there is a 5 gallon bucket / drill scaler anyone ever use one? I know someone who has the bucket / drill scaler and did not care for it....
Thanks,
KC


----------



## FishinJoe

I made a bucket scaler modeled after one that I saw at the store and it works quite well. Still am looking for plans for a tumbler though because I can't see spending the $200 on one.

Joe


----------



## TheBigRedDog

I have heard good things about scalers, quick and easy, no need to fillet the skin off. I havent heard about this particular one but in general heard they are great. Personally I like to take the skin off but if someone is cookin fish Im not complaining either way.


----------



## Blue

I have both the five gallon pail scaler and the drum from Cabelas. Five gallon pail works fast(3-4 minutes and 25 gills are done) but I don't have a powerful enough drill(batteries wear out fast) to do more than 2-3 batchs of fish. With the pail scaler you have to watch time close as too long and it begins to tear up fish. I bought both scalers because I fish Rice Lake in Ontario every Memorial Day weekend and we bring fish home with skin on so DNR can identify them if we're checked. I rarely us the scalers in Michigan as I'd rather filet and skin the fish. I like the drum but it's slow. Two of us can filet 25 gills quicker then the drum can scale them. We solve this problem by starting the drum scaler while we eat dinner or indulge in a couple cans of barley pop. Both do the job and there is no slime on the fish when fileting---nor is there a big mess like there would be if you hand scaled them. Often we have one guy go over the fish because neither scaler seems to scale every fish the same. One thing, I think the drum is alot easier to clean up. Hope this helps.


----------



## kcarlson

Thanksgiving we fight over the turkey with the skin on it:corkysm55.

Last year I started leaving the skin on some perch and actually liked the crunch and flavor :corkysm55 ....:chillin:
Gills I thought were better too.:corkysm55....:chillin:
Its all personal preferance I'm sure,... Yah, most fish skins must come off!

Anyway thanks for the help so far....

Post your opinion on the "skin"


----------



## FishinJoe

I have never used mine on gills before, I do prefer perch with the skin on though it adds a little more flavor.

Joe


----------



## thill

I have a couple of friends that have the slick skin scaler II. What a luxury it is to use (if you have a mess of fish). Monday I scaled 31 muskegon lake perch in 20 minutes. They are manufactured in Muskegon, and I guess the new ones have a better motor and will scale 50 fish in 10 minutes. I called to order one, but found out they are $330!:yikes: 

I assumed they were around the $200 area, like the tumble drum from cabalas or basspro. I'd buy the slick skin scaler in a second if it were in the same price range, it looks much more user friendly than the tumble drum, but for the additional $130, I'll have to think about it.


----------



## jimbo

ever try one of those "bicco" scalers?
you know, those red/orange plastic things.
a freind bought one for me a couple yrs ago. i hated it the time, but got used to it & love it now. about 15- 20 sec per fish.
if you get a scaler, how long is your set up & clean up time?


----------



## N M Mechanical

Kev I told the wife I was done buying stuff for ice fishing this year and now you got my interest:idea:


----------



## kcarlson

thill said:


> I have a couple of friends that have the slick skin scaler II. What a luxury it is to use (if you have a mess of fish). Monday I scaled 31 muskegon lake perch in 20 minutes. They are manufactured in Muskegon, and I guess the new ones have a better motor and will scale 50 fish in 10 minutes. I called to order one, but found out they are $330!:yikes:
> 
> I assumed they were around the $200 area, like the tumble drum from cabalas or basspro. I'd buy the slick skin scaler in a second if it were in the same price range, it looks much more user friendly than the tumble drum, but for the additional $130, I'll have to think about it.


Does the "skin scaler II" have a website or a link, so we can take a look :16suspect


----------



## Knight

A friend of mine has the slick skin scaler II. It works awesome. Same thing, throw the fish in, have some drinks and eats. 15 minutes later the fish are de-slimed and scaled. 

He mounted his in an old gas grill stand. Then he put a kitchen sink drain on the bottom of the tub with a valve on the bottom. He has his in the basement where he has a hose hooked up. A couple of 5 gallon buckets under the drain to take the dirty water/scales out and it is a really slick set up.


----------



## kcarlson

jimbo said:


> ever try one of those "bicco" scalers?
> you know, those red/orange plastic things.
> a freind bought one for me a couple yrs ago. i hated it the time, but got used to it & love it now. about 15- 20 sec per fish.
> if you get a scaler, how long is your set up & clean up time?


Never tried one of those jimbo......I just know that
I need something better than "old silver":lol:


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman

I've seen home made versions of the tumbler. It had a beer keg (pony size) attached to a frame. They had a motor and pulley to rotate it. The scales are caught on hundreds of points on the inside of the keg. The points are made by forcing a nail, or something hard/sharp into the keg, creating a pointed rip in the steel. It works!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

I got a tumbler. Yup, it works. With it I will tend to keep even 7" perch since I am not skinning them.

If I got a bunch of perch, I do a batch and fillet them while another batch is scaling. About 20 per batch.


----------



## kcarlson

Found the slick skin scaler III
http://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/slick-skin-fish-scaler-iii-1.html

$:yikes:


----------



## odabe

I've seen the electric ones work & they do a nice job.What we've done is "partner up" on the cost.That makes it a bit easier to explain the $300 expense.If I catch 10 -15 gills, I'll just scale them by hand.I use a small tub,(actually the bin used for a refrigerator's vegtable tray) add a few inches of water & scale the fish under water.This prevents the scales from flying all over the place & clean up is simple.This works great on those 7"ers.


----------



## thill

kcarlson said:


> Does the "skin scaler II" have a website or a link, so we can take a look :16suspect


 
http://www.wedgeoutdoors.com/

Wedge outdoors is the manufacture of the slick skin scaler.


----------



## Matt V

thill said:


> http://www.wedgeoutdoors.com/
> 
> Wedge outdoors is the manufacture of the slick skin scaler.


I have been using these for year's, they work great! My buddy, my father-in-law and the resort that we stay at on Rice Lake all have them. The owner of the resort at Rice Lake told me that he run's his pretty much all day long for 2 month's of the year and has never had a problem with his. The other 2 we don't use nearly as much, but we have never had a problem with them. Plus they are made right here in Michigan! Cabela's use to carry the slick fish scaler, then a couple of year's ago they started carrying a cheaper version of it.


----------



## woodie slayer

i bought one at franks. next size bigger than the one your looking at.extra 100 bucks though..
works great


----------

